
Harvard study: Political 'dysfunction' crippling U.S. economy – POLITICO [pdf] - Dowwie
http://www.hbs.edu/competitiveness/Documents/problems-unsolved-and-a-nation-divided.pdf
======
malloryerik
This is an excellent report.

------
mtgx
Then support a voting system that incentivizes "bridge building", rather than
partisanship and division.

[http://www.fairvote.org/proportional_representation](http://www.fairvote.org/proportional_representation)

